
Tesla drops $35k price reference from Model 3 page - gnicholas
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/07/tesla-drops-35000-price-from-model-3-page-insists-plans-havent-changed/
======
gnicholas
Also note that Tesla will soon hit the production threshold for the federal
tax credit. With this revelation (the 6-9 month delay for base models), it's
pretty clear that no one will get a Model 3 for $35k and the $7k tax credit.
IIRC, the tax credit will get cut in half after this year and will then
disappear a year or two later.

------
_Codemonkeyism
They got the people with the $35k, free credit, now drop the $35k model. Tesla
dropped the cheapest marketing models before, so this was to be expected and
predicted my some analysts on seeking alpha.

